# Glass beads vs. copper...your experience please



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 27, 2009)

Finalizing the wish list for a tumbler and realized about 1/3 the price was for cut copper.
 This subject hasn't  been discussed for some time, so I'm wondering how you guys like the glass beads now that you have been using them for awhile?  
 Would it be unwise to not even consider copper and start with glass beads only?

 Thanks for the advice,
 Barbara


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, I've used copper and glass mixed but have found it just increases your time in the tumbler.  Some good places to find copper wire is at a scrapyard. We get clean copper wire here in our area of PA for about $2.50 lb.  Cut it your self with a drill and gizmo to allow the copper to be passed through. Search this site for "cutting your own copper" and a bunch of pics will come up.

 Just a thought.  Glass seems better for a final soft polish which you rarely need anyway.  I love the finish I get with cerium oxide and glass but the cerium gunks up the tube and glass with a powdery-like yellow gunk.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive used glass beads in the past and they are just fine but take longer to tumble with. If I was you I would try it out first they are very cheap and then you can move up to 50% glass beads and 50% copper in the future. I have a couple hundred lbs of glass beads if you want for real cheap if you are interested also. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 27, 2009)

"for real cheap" are my favorite words...details please!


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 27, 2009)

If you want over 50 lbs I will sell it for 1.30 per lb plus shipping which shouldnt be much in a flat rate box or through UPS

 Digger Ry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 27, 2009)

So, what is the bead size and why are you selling rather than using it yourself?

 Curiously,
 Barbara


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 27, 2009)

I have about 300 lbs of glass beads and about 300 in copper, so I have plently of copper now and do not need the beads. I clean bottles for other people so time is key for me and I dont want to take an extra two days cleaning which is the time needed when you use the beads. The size is 2MM

 Digger Ry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas...I still hope a few more of you will add your experience and advice to this thread.  
 I read every post on this forum with the word "bead" or "tumbler" in it,  but someone is always coming up with a new plan for cleaning their bottles.  

 Looking forward to hearing more,
 Barbara


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a great deal Barbara, $1.30 per pound on the glass beads. 2 mm is the size I think we're all using.  I got mine for a much higher rate from a doll-making supply place. Just a thought - but I think Ry's advice to try them first is good. I did but soon realized I was a bit too impatient to wait the extra couple days to see the end result. I'm still a newbie and "just can't wait."


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 29, 2009)

haha man I remeber those days of impatience, now im just like crap I have to do all that work again. Its a lot of work when you do 8-10 at a time.

 Digger Ry


----------

